# Connect Artisan with 2 ArduinodDevices at the same time



## Pizzaburn (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi y'all!
I have a very specific problem with my Gene Cbr setup.

I try to get the temperature with an ESP32 that is on the drum and sending the data over bt to artisan over a python script. (working)
Then I want to connect my laptop running Artisan to another ESP32 controlling the heater/fan/motor of the Gene (working)

I want to do it both at the same time (obviously) but it seems not to be documenten (but possible) in Artisan to connect to 2 devices?

All help appreciated, have a good one!


----------

